# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια [History of other ports]

## Finnpartner_1966

Paroskayak, το κρουαζιεροπλοιο του Χανδρη πιστευω οτι ειναι το Romantica. Aπο το site με τις φωτο απο 1977,το πλοιο εδω, πρεπει να ειναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ, πρωην  ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ. Να μιλησει ο LINZ παρακαλω!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω ότι είναι είναι μια ιστορική φωτογραφία.
Το "Millenium Express II" καταπλέει με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών ανοικτά του λιμανιού της Κορίνθου. Είναι Μάρτιος του 2002 και έχει προηγηθεί η φωτιά ενώ το πλοίο κατευθυνόταν προς Αλβανία για να αναλάβει υπηρεσία (η φωτιά ξέσπασε κοντά στα νησιά Στροφάδες νότια της Ζακύνθου).
Βρέθηκα στην Κόρινθο εντελώς τυχαία και ξαφνικά είδα το πλοίο να πλησιάζει σε κάποια απόσταση από το λιμάνι. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι μακρινές καθώς δεν είχα μαζί μου τηλεφακό, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι αντιπροσωπευτικές.
Το πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για την MarLines του Μαραγκόπουλου και ταξίδεψε για αυτήν με τα ονόματα "Viscountess M" και "Charm M". Ταξίδεψε και στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα ως "Memed Abasitze".

Στην Κόρινθο.jpg

Και σε λεπτομέρεια

Στην Κόρινθο ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πράγματι είναι το MILLENNIUM EXPRESS II του Θανάση Βαλσαμή (Access Ferries) μετά την φωτιά στο Ιόνιο. Για την ιστορία, το αντικατέστησε το SEA SERENADE στην γραμμή της Αλβανίας (Durres - Trieste αν θυμάμαι καλά)

----------


## scoufgian

να προσθεσω κι εγω μια φωτογραφια ,απο το Μεριχα της Κυθνου.*ΔΗΛΟΣ* και *ΚΥΘΝΟΣ* μαζι ,γυρω στο 1987.Να ευχαριστησω το φιλο μου το* Στελιο* που μου τη προσεφερε.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5826

----------


## Haddock

Το 2006, το ταξίδι με το _Πρωτέας_ μας χάρισε όμορφες εμπειρίες από Νίσυρο προς Τήλο, αλλά η έκπληξη του καραβολάτρη ήταν η παρακάτω κάρτα που βρήκα στο ομώνυμο νησί.

Kamiros_stin_Tilo.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε paroskayak εισαι απιστευτος!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τωρα τι να σου πω... Θες να παθω τιποτα πανω στο ανθος της ηλικιας μου??? Μα δεν με λυπασαι?????

----------


## kastro

Δεν υπάρχει ανάλογο θέμα για τις φωτογραφίες μου γ'αυτό τις ανεβάζω εδώ.

----------


## sylver23

μπορεις να τις βαζεις στον ταξιδιωτικο οδηγο

----------


## xara

> Συνημένες Εικόνες ΜΥΛΟΣ.jpg (79,3 KB, 19 εμφανίσεις)ΑΝΤΙΜΥΛΟΣ.jpg (80,1 KB, 15 εμφανίσεις)


Ο καλός ο μύλος τ' αλέθει όλα...

----------


## Trakman

Μήπως τυχαίνει να'χει κανείς καμιά φωτογραφία από τα Κάντια/Ρέθυμνον? Μου άρεσαν πολύ αυτά τα βαπόρια...

----------


## karystos

Και κάποιες ακόμη που βρήκα 

Το BARI EXPRESS με πλοίαρχο τον καπτα Ριρή, δηλαδή τον Ανάργυρο Σαρρή ...

be-fole.jpg

Και το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με καπετάνιο το "Στελάρα" - Στέλιο Βιτσαρά, στον Καραβοστάση της Φολεγάνδρου. Στο βάθος οι Πουλιόξερες, τα Δυο Αδέρφια και η Σίκινος. Ιούλιος 2000.

me-fole.jpg

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μπαίνει στην εκδρομή του Αγίου Πνεύματος στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου με πλοίαρχο μάλλον τον Στέφανο Παραδείση ...

lissos.jpg

... και δένει στο κεφάλι. Στην κανονική του θέση το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ με πλοίαρχο τον Βαγγέλη Αντωνόπουλο.

lissos-phg.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Και κάποιες ακόμη που βρήκα 
> 
> ... και δένει στο κεφάλι. Στην κανονική του θέση το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ με πλοίαρχο τον Βαγγέλη Αντωνόπουλο.
> 
> lissos-phg.jpg



Μου κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο κοντά βρίσκεται το Λισσός από την παραλία! Προφανώς μπροστά από την προβλήτα θα'ναι βαθιά, αλλά υποθέτω ότι οριακά το Λισσός δε θα βρήκε κάτω!!

----------


## karystos

Δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι δεν βρήκε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον φίλο Karysto για τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε τις τελευταίες ημέρες.

Ιδιαίτερα τον ευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε με το "Λισσός" στη Σίφνο.
Όσο για το αν βρήκε το καράβι όταν έδεσε στο κεφαλόσκαλο, νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να βρήκε.
Το καράβι, όμως, αυτό σε κάποια από τις εκδρομές που πραγματοποίσε στη Σίφνο έζησε μία αναπάντεχη περιπέτεια λίγο πριν από την άφιξή του στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου για την παραλαβή των εκδρομέων από την Κρήτη στο τριήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος.
Συγκεκριμένα, το πλοίο μπήκε, κατά λάθος, στον όρμο του Βαθιού που απέχει περίπου 5 μίλια από τις Καμάρες. Το καράβι αφού εισήλθε κατά λάθος στο Βαθύ, πρέπει να κόλλησε λίγο στην άμμο (ή παρα λίγο να κολλήσει), αλλά κατάφερε να ξεκολήσει και να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του προς τις Καμάρες.
Η ιστορία είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη, ο καπετάνιος στάθηκε προσωρινά τυχερός μέσα στην ατυχία του, μιας και το πλοίο ήταν άδειο.
Λέγεται, όμως, ότι σύντομα και εξαιτίας αυτού του γεγονότος απομακρύνθηκε από το πλοίο.
Στη Σίφνο κάποιοι λένε ακόμα ότι το πιο μεγάλο πλοίο που μπήκε στο Βαθύ ήταν το "Λισσός".
Μάλιστα κάποια γυναίκα πρόλαβε και έβγαλε δυο φωτογραφίες, τις οποίες τις έστειλε στην καλή φίλη και αρχισυντάκτρια τότε του περιοδικού "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ", την Τέσση Οικονομοπούλου, και δημοσιεύτηκαν τότε στο περιοδικό.

----------


## dimitris

Roi Baudoin οντος τις ειχε δημοσιευση αυτες τις φωτογραφιες που αναφερεις και το ολο περιστατικο, δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιο τευχος και μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το ψαξω εκει που τα εχω:x

----------


## karystos

Το περιστατικό είχε γίνει το 1998. Οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα δεν είναι από εκείνη τη χρονιά και πλοίαρχος τότε δεν ήταν ο Στέφανος Παραδείσης. Ο πλοίαρχος όντως είχε απολυθεί.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου ακριβώς για αυτό ανέφερα ότι ήταν μία από τις χρονιές που το "Λισσός" πήγε στη Σίφνο και όχι τη χρονιά που φωτογραφίες ανέβασε ο Karystos. Το "Λισσός" έκανε αρκετές φορές αυτήν την εκδρομή στη Σίφνο. 
Σε καμία περίπτωση πλοίαρχος δεν ήταν ο Στέφανος Παραδείσης. 

Πάντως, για να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο ατυχές περιστατικό να πούμε για μία ακόμα φορά ότι τίποτα δεν είναι απίθανο και ότι όλα μπορούν να συμβούν.

----------


## sea_serenade

Βρήκα αυτό το *φοβερό* βιντεάκι στο Youtube. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει ανεβάσει κάποιος άλλος σε άλλο thread, εγώ πάντως το παραθέτω εδώ και το κρίμα στο λαιμο μου.....:lol:

----------


## Haddock

Το *κρίμα* στο λαιμό σου :mrgreen:

----------


## Haddock

Για να μη στεναχωριέστε με τις αποκαρδιωτικές εικόνες του Ναϊας στον Αλίαγα, φούρνισα και ξεφούρνισα ένα *γλυκό ταξίδι* στα παλιά... Αφιερωμένο σε όλα τα μέλη της παρέας μας που με κόπο και μεράκι έχουν φτιάξει τούτη τη γωνιά στο Διαδίκτυο.

Είμαστε υπεράριθμοι, τρομάρα μας, αλλά ξεκινάμε με Ναϊας ΙΙ για Μύκονο, συνεχίζουμε με Απόλλωνα στη Νάξο, θαυμάζουμε την πλώρη του BS απο την κόντρα γέφυρα του, και φουντάρουμε στη Θήρα με Εξπρές Ποσειδών και Δημητρούλα... Καλά ταξίδια...(επιλέξτε watch in high quality)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στο Λαύριο, μερικά χρόνια πριν.
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη το καλοκαίρι του 2003.
Τα τρία πλοία του Γούτου, μαζί στο Λαύριο.
Από αριστερά, "Παπαδιαμάντης ΙΙ", "Μακεδών" και Μύρινα Εξπρές".
Από τα τρία πλοία απομένει, πια, μόνο το "Μακεδών". 

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Στα Λαύριο.jpg

----------


## polykas

*ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ROI.ΟΛΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ.....*

----------


## eliasaslan

Τέλεια φωτογραφια Roi

----------


## Haddock

Αξίζει να βολτάρετε στον χρόνο, στα 1961 ειδικότερα, με *αυτό* το άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών. Θα δούμε την Ηγουμενίτσα,   λίγο  από ¶νδρο, και μια κάρτ ποστάλ από την Κάρυστο. Επίσης, υπάρχει φώτο με το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ στη Σύρο, η Τήνος, και φυσικά Πάρος και Αντίπαρος.

Photo Credit: Jan Willemsen

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ο Παντελης? Δεν ειχε ενα αλμπουρο στην πισω τσιμινιερα? Για Ευαγγελιστρια το περασα εγω... (Unless Proven Wrong!)

----------


## Ellinis

Ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ είναι, στην μπροστά τσιμινιέρα το είχε το άλμπουρο.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αξίζει να βολτάρετε στον χρόνο, στα 1961 ειδικότερα, με *αυτό* το άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
> 
> Photo Credit: Jan Willemsen


Τι να πω! Τι ευχάριστω σοκ ήταν πάλι αυτό!:shock: 
Κατ'αρχήν αυτό: Νίκο, παράτα τώρα ότι κάνεις και γίνε ... χρυσοθήρας. Με τέτοιες φλέβες που κτυπάς, θα γίνεις σύντομα δισεκατομμυριούχος!!  
Μπράβο και στον κύριο αυτόν που ξέθαψε αυτό το άλμπουμ από μια αγορά στο ¶μστερνταμ. Τι να πεις κανείς.... Αναμνήσεις μιας άλλης εποχής, οι οποίες ήταν, προφανέστατα, κρυμμένες σε κάποιο σεντούκι επί δεκαετίες, και ανασύρθηκαν, ποιος ξέρει υπό τι συνθήκες (φοβούμαι όχι ευχάριστες). Ασπρόμαυρες (άλλα όχι μόνον) εικόνες που περίμεναν ανυπόμονες, στη σκόνη και το σκοτάδι, να έρθουν στο φως για να μας μιλήσουν. Και έχουν να πουν πολλά.... 

Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς από τους ολλανδούς περιηγητές (έτσι τους έλεγαν τότε!). Απολαύστε συστηματικότητα και οργάνωση. Λήψη φωτογραφιών στο σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό του ¶μστερνταμ, στο λιμάνι του Μπρίντεζι, στο θαλάσσιο ταξίδι για Ελλάδα, στους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς, Κέρκυρα και Ηγουμενίτσα (στην τελευταία και με "Μιαούλη", παρακαλώ_!),_ αγορά καρτ ποστάλ _"εις τας Πάτρας_", και φωτογράφηση από όλα τα μέρη που γύρισαν οι ολλανδοί τουρίστες!  
Είναι προφανές ότι ο λήπτης των φωτο, αν βέβαια ήταν μόνον ένας, κατείχε άριστα την τέχνη.    Για αυτό σχεδόν όλες τους οι 
φωτογραφίες είναι ωραίες, πρωτότυπες και ευφάνταστες, ακόμα και με επαγγελματικά κριτήρια. Και, το πιο σημαντικό, με μια φωτογραφική του 1961, με πληθώρα διακοπτών και κουμπιών, που έπρεπε να έχεις πάρει μαθήματα για να τη χειριστείς όπως πρέπει... 
Μπράβο και πάλι! :Very Happy:  
¶σχετο: στην πιο κάτω φώτο, μας λέει ότι είναι Πάρος, εγώ όμως δεν γνωρίζω που θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα τέτοιο σημείο, αφού δεν νομίζω ότι στην Πάρο έχει τέτοια κτίσματα. Ούτε καν κυκλαδίτικο στυλ δεν φαίνεται να έχει. Μάλλον πρόκειται περί λάθους, καθότι και σε μια άλλη φωτο λέει Ηγουμενίτσα, αλλά δείχνει την Κέρκυρα.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς από που είναι αυτή η φώτο; :Confused:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια σκέψη φίλε μου είναι ότι η φωτογραφία είναι στη Σύρα.
Φυσικά, αυτό με κάθε επιφύλαξη (έχουμε και τόσους συριανούς στο forum).
Απλά, στις ταμπέλες διαβάζουμε "Πρακτορείο ΤΟΓΙΑ" και "Εστιατόριο Λειβαδάρα". Τα ονόματα αυτά παραπέμπουν σε Σύρα.
Επιπλέον, η Σύρα είναι η μόνη από τις Κυκλάδες που αρχιετεκτονικά μοιάζει κάπως με την Κέρκυρα.

Με πολλές πολλές επιφυλάξεις.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Φίλε Αντώνη, σα να έχεις δίκιο... Το όνομα "Λειβαδάρας" που, ομολογώ, δεν είχα προσέξει, είναι ...σήμα κατατεθέν της Σύρου! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a 1981 photo from the _Vivlio tis Xronias_ of 1982 (_The Year Book of 1982_). Such books were being issued in teh 1970s and 1980s... The 1982 book cost 500 Drachmas...

The small caique is called *Kissamos*. Is this Chania? Port 1982.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here are two pictures of _Porto Germeno_, a port that has never been used for commercial passenger ships, not even 100 years ago...  Porto Germeno started as the port of Villia, a very nice summer place for Villiotes and Kriekoukiotes... I recall going there with my family (from Eleusina) in the 1950s. The road from Villia to Porto Germeno was attrocious, steep and -frankly- dangerous. There was just one small taverna (much as shown in one of the two pictures here) where fish was brought in and ...  fried. Tomatoes, cucumbers, feta, bread and wine were all the other things offered there. There was never a beech to talk about. But the sea was very clean and protected.  I recall we used to go to the rocks on the NW of the bay and "fish" urchins (_achinoi_) with our feet... aprocess that often led to unfortunate consequences...  I wonder how Porto Germeno looks now...

The pictures are from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)

Porto Germeno.jpg

Porto Germeno 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και δε βρήκα άλλο πιο κατάλληλο θέμα, ανεβάζω εδώ τη φωτογραφία πλοίου που διασχίζει τον ισθμό από φωτοκάρτα εποχής. Αν αναγνωρίσει κάποιος το πλοίο ευχαρίστως να πάει στο αντίστοιχο θέμα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48438


Yorgo  I cannot guess this one. BTW, if you are interested we have a thread http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52892 for all these ships in Corinth

----------


## gtogias

> Yorgo I cannot guess this one. BTW, if you are interested we have a thread http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52892 for all these ships in Corinth


Oops, I missed that topic. No problem I ll move the post now. 
Many thanks.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Παναγιά Χρυσοπηγή. Μαζί με το ωραίο κειμενάκι που   συνοδεύει τη φωτο....

panagia chryssopigi.jpg

Αφιερωμένο στους Σιφνιούς...  :Very Happy: 

Πηγή: _"Ναυτική Ελλάς"_, Αύγουστος 2009.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μας φίλε* Καπεταν-Αντρέα*, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Να κάνουμε μόνο μια μικρή διόρθωση.
Η εκκλησία της φωτογραφίας είναι η Παναγία η Πουλάτη στο Κάστρο.
Μοιάζει με περιστέρι έτοιμο να πετάξει.
Ο βράχος που φαίνεται στα αριστερά είναι ο *Φονιάς*, απ' όπου αυτοκτόνησε κάποτε ένα νέο όμορφο παλικάρι

"Μια τέτοια ώρα κι ο Στρατής, μονάκριβο καμάρι
της άμοιρης της Ανεζώς που' χε μικρή χηρέψει,
ξεκίνησε μ' άλλους δυο-τρεις να πάει στο Διαλισκάρι,
να λούσει το κρουστό κορμί και να το δροσερέψει."

Στίχοι του *Θεοδόση Σπεράντζα* από το ποίημα του με τίτλο "*Ο Φονιάς".* Προέρχεται από την ποιητική συλλογή *"Η ΣΙΦΝΟΣ"* (Αθήνα 1949).
Ακριβώς 60 χρόνια πριν.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Συγγνώμη! Παρασύρθηκα από το κείμενο..... :|

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο ενα οικογενειακο φιλμ του 1960. Εκδρομη στο *Πορτο Ραφτη* με το σχολειο...

Συγγνωμην για την ποιοτητα. Προερχεται απο ταινια 8 mm που (μετα απο 35 χρονια) περασε σε βιντεο κακης ποιοτητος και μετα σε DVD απο οπου παρθηκαν αυτα τα πλανα.

Ισως κανεις να αναγνωρισει απο το εκκλησακι που ειμαστε. Εγω εχω να παω στο Πορτο Ραφτη 50 χρονια αλλα θυμουμαι ακομη ενα μικρο νησακι μπροστα στην παραλια.. Εκει που παιζαμε ποδοσφαιρο (κοντα στην παραλια) δεν θυμουμαι κανενα εστιατοριο η εστω και πρωτογονη πλαζ τοτε.

Porto Rafti.jpg

Μπας και ειναι το εκκλησακι (πλανα 1 και 2) ο Αγιος Σπυριδων; 
PR2.jpg

Η ακτη (πλανα 3, 4 και 5 αυτη εδω;  
PR4.jpg

Το νησακι (πλανο 6) αυτο εδω;
PR n.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η περιφημη θαλαμηγος *Hohenzollern* του Γουλιελμου του Δευτερου (Kaiser) της Γερμανιας στην Βενετια το 1908

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Hohenzollern 1908 Venezia.JPG

----------


## despo

PHOTO 00100011110001 despo.jpgΕδώ απο το Μπρίντιζι η καρτ ποσταλ. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω ποιό πλοίο της Adriatica είναι αυτό, ζητείται πάλι η συνδρομή των ειδικών.

----------


## Ellinis

Το σκαρί με την ωραία πρύμνη είναι το CALITEA του 1933, προϊόν των ναυπηγείων Cosulich di Monfalcone. Αρχικά ανήκε στη Lloyd Triestino αλλά από το 1937 πέρασε στην Adriatica. Τελικά το βύθισε υποβρύχιο το 1941.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 002222000002220002despo.jpgΑφού λύθηκε λοιπον το 'μυστήριο' του Μπρίντιζι, έχω άλλη μία καρτ ποσταλ αυτή τη φορά απο τη Civitavecchia, οπου πάλι φαίνεται ένα 'αγνωστο' πλοίο. Θα έλεγε κανείς οτι μοιάζει κάπως με το Sant Andrea των Αχαικών γραμμών, αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτό.

----------


## Ellinis

To SARDEGNA πρέπει να είναι. Είχε κάποιες μικροδιαφορές από τα άλλα της ίδια σειράς LAZIO, ARBOREA κλπ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καρτποσταλ   της δεκαετιας του 70 απο το  ομορφο λιμανακι της Κοστας  (Δημος  Ερμιονης   του     Νομου  Αργολιδος)   βλεπουμε και   την "παντοφλιτσα"  ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ που  εκανε δρομολογια   Κοστα - Σπετσες  και ανηκε σε οικογενεια Σπετσιωτων

_kosta by DELTA.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ DELTA

_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σκηνες απο ενα οικογενειακο φιλμ του 1960. Εκδρομη στο *Πορτο Ραφτη* με το σχολειο...
> 
> Συγγνωμην για την ποιοτητα. Προερχεται απο ταινια 8 mm που (μετα απο 35 χρονια) περασε σε βιντεο κακης ποιοτητος και μετα σε DVD απο οπου παρθηκαν αυτα τα πλανα.
> 
> Ισως κανεις να αναγνωρισει απο το εκκλησακι που ειμαστε. Εγω εχω να παω στο Πορτο Ραφτη 50 χρονια αλλα θυμουμαι ακομη ενα μικρο νησακι μπροστα στην παραλια.. Εκει που παιζαμε ποδοσφαιρο (κοντα στην παραλια) δεν θυμουμαι κανενα εστιατοριο η εστω και πρωτογονη πλαζ τοτε.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71657
> 
> Μπας και ειναι το εκκλησακι (πλανα 1 και 2) ο Αγιος Σπυριδων; 
> ...


Απλη συγκριση του 1944 με τις αρχες του 1960 και με τωρα.
Πορτο Ραφτη στις 29 Νοεμβριου 1944. Απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Νεας Ζηλανδιας  http://natlib.govt.nz/records/22788421
Porto Rafti beach in Greece, from which the 4th New Zealand Briagde and  many other troops embarked in 1941 using boats, caiques and landing  craft. Photograph taken on 29 November 1944 by Cedric Raymond Mentiplay.
ΠΡ 1944.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Αναπαράσταση της άφιξης του Αγίου Νικολάου στο Bari (ιταλικο ταχ. δελτάριο του 1956)BARI-sagra di San Nicola a mare-1956.jpg

----------


## kalypso

ακόμα και στις μέρες μας εορτάζεται κάθε χρόνο με μεγάλη λαμπροτητα στις 20 Μαίου εκάστου έτους η Ανακομιδή και Μετακομιδή του λειψάνου του Αγίου Νικολάου.
Καθε χρόνο γίνεται με μεγαλη λαμπροτητα η αναπαρασταση της Ανακομιδης Και Μετακομιδης Του Ιερου Λειψανου Του Αγιου Νικολαου Επισκοπου Μυρων Της Λυκιας Του Θαυματουργου που έγινε στα χρόνια του αυτοκράτορα Αλεξίου Α' του Κομνηνού (1081 -1118  μ.Χ.) και Πατριάρχου Νικολάου Γ' του Κυρδινιάτη (1084 - 1111 μ.Χ.). Το  Ιερό λείψανο του ¶γιου μετακομίστηκε στο Μπάρι της Ιταλίας, επειδή οι  Τούρκοι κατέλαβαν την πόλη των Μύρων και οι κάτοικοι φοβήθηκαν μήπως οι  άπιστοι το καταστρέψουν.

Κατά την συναξαριστική παράδοση το άγιο λείψανο αναχώρησε την 1η Απριλίου του 1087 μ.Χ. και έφθασε στο Μπάρι στις 20 Μαΐου.
Αξίζει να παραβρεθει κανεις για να θαυμάσει την όλη τελετη....!

----------


## Ellinis

Το λιμάνι του Κατάκολου κάπου στη δεκαετία του '30 με αρκετά φορτηγά ατμόπλοια να περιμένουν για να φορτώσουν κυρίως σταφίδα. 

Katakolo.jpg

----------

